# TIG Table Improvement



## CalgaryPT (Nov 20, 2021)

I did a post a while back describing a TIG table I hacked together. It's made a big improvement because my arms and hands are now steady. But it has become a tad cumbersome as I need to pull out the heavy plate everytime I use it. The one legged support was also a little too unstable for me now that I have used it a lot, and is a bit of a tripping hazard. So I embarked on some improvements this weekend. First I did some reinforcing to my bench. I added a cross member, then welded in some telescoping tube for supports. Finally I added some weldable hinges to a piece of 1/8" plate. I love weldable hinges.

Now I just have to flip up the table, pull out the telescopic supports, and I am good to go. It seems much more stable, is easier to setup, and (best of all), was just reclaimed metal. I had a little chuckle when one of the scrap pieces of tubing was a couple inches too short and thought, "Gee, if only a guy had a welder (or two) and some left over pieces from my first cut, he could avoid a trip to an expensive metal store."  That's a great feeling.

An ancillary benefit of it seems to be that when flipped upwards (Pic 1), I can put a garbage bag over it and use it as a backsplash for spray painting.

I still have to soften the edges as they are right in the testicular zone. So yeah...better fix that soon.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 20, 2021)

Nice setup.  That's handy to be able to flip and cover as a backsplash.  Good designing.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 21, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> I did a post a while back describing a TIG table I hacked together. It's made a big improvement because my arms and hands are now steady. But it has become a tad cumbersome as I need to pull out the heavy plate everytime I use it. The one legged support was also a little too unstable for me now that I have used it a lot, and is a bit of a tripping hazard. So I embarked on some improvements this weekend. First I did some reinforcing to my bench. I added a cross member, then welded in some telescoping tube for supports. Finally I added some weldable hinges to a piece of 1/8" plate. I love weldable hinges.
> 
> Now I just have to flip up the table, pull out the telescopic supports, and I am good to go. It seems much more stable, is easier to setup, and (best of all), was just reclaimed metal. I had a little chuckle when one of the scrap pieces of tubing was a couple inches too short and thought, "Gee, if only a guy had a welder (or two) and some left over pieces from my first cut, he could avoid a trip to an expensive metal store."  That's a great feeling.
> 
> ...



Very very nice! 

Just wondering where you got the Welding chair......


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 21, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> Very very nice!
> 
> Just wondering where you got the Welding chair......


LOL. Yeah, it seems out of place in a shop. But right out of frame is my test bench for electronic stuff, and that's the chair I keep there. It's perfect to roll over to the TIG table for welding too 

I find those tall shop stools too uncomfortable.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 21, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> LOL. Yeah, it seems out of place in a shop. But right out of frame is my test bench for electronic stuff, and that's the chair I keep there. It's perfect to roll over to the TIG table for welding too
> 
> I find those tall shop stools too uncomfortable.
> 
> View attachment 18437



OK, makes sense now. But it was funny as hell when I first saw it!  

My electronics stuff is up on a mezzanine above a break room. I have a back chair there too but not nearly as comfy as yours!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 21, 2021)

Nice table, good multi purpose use.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 22, 2021)

great idea and brilliant execution ---


----------

